# Norse & Dragons Time Travel



## AlexH (Oct 7, 2017)

I was recently given the opportunity to travel back in time, so chose 13th century Scandinavia. And I took my camera...


















My aim one day is to illustrate some of my own stories, but I got quite excited as this stuff appeared on my screen, as some of the photos make me want to write stories! In the privacy of my own Photoshop, I tried a couple of them as book covers...

The outfits are mostly by Norse Dragon Armoury, and if anyone wants to read about dragons and see more pictures: Photos of Medieval Time Travel: Dragons and Norse Warriors


----------



## Amberlen (May 6, 2018)

Commenting so I have it watched to come back and check link when I have more time


----------



## AlexH (Dec 13, 2020)

I attempted to travel back in time again but got lost where worlds collide. It was scary but beautiful, and somehow I made it home.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 13, 2020)

AlexH said:


> I attempted to travel back in time again but got lost where worlds collide. It was scary but beautiful, and somehow I made it home.
> 
> View attachment 73569



It sounds a bit like Jack Finney's  *Time and Again.*


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 15, 2020)

Now I want to slay a firedrake.


----------

